# my building fire alarm



## versagirl (Feb 16, 2009)

So I live in a huge apt complex, and we are all wired into the same fire alarm. Anyways this morning at 4am the things goes off for no reason at all for 30 min, and the siren is REALLY loud all my animals were freaking out. I was worried about the hedgies because they are so sensitive so i moved them real quick into my closet and closed the door, it helped with how loud the alarm really was. Now I'm worried because they are both being all huffy towards me, I know its only been a few hours since the alarm but I really think it effected them, they are normally very sweet and cuddly! 

Has anyone else had a problem like this? I just hope the alarm dosent do this anymore. Management said it was some kind of short, and they will be having someone come out to fix it asap.

thanks in advance!


----------



## Zalea (Sep 12, 2008)

Poor little hedgies. That had to be so hard on their ears.  
They'll probably be like that for a day or two. Fire alarms are scary for people, let alone for them. And for half an hour at that. Right now they're still unsure of what happened and are probably worried it will happen again. A few hours' span is not nearly enough time for them to totally be over what happened. I would just go about my normal routine and keep in mind that they need a couple of days to relax again. If there continue to be problems with the alarm, you might look into getting someone to watch them for you until the problem is fixed.


----------



## silvercat (Oct 24, 2008)

Back in the Fall my building fire alarm kept going off almost bi-weekly for a couple months. It was horribly annoying & always seemed to happen at night. Actually to think of it the first night Sylvie came home the fire alarm went off. She huffs up when the alarm goes off. What I've done it pick her up in the hat she sleeps in & hold her until she calms down. She remains a little cranky but does stop huffing which is the big thing for me. Sylvie seems to calm best when I hold her against my chest with some gentle pressure (like a gentle hug).


----------

